# What Sports do you watch on TV?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Try to list them in order, from favorite to not so favorite.
Try to list at least 5.

Note: WWF does count as a sport, don't try to tell me its not real. 

(a) Football
(b) Basketball
(c) Baseball
(d) Hockey
(e) Soccer
(f) Golf 
(g) Tennis
(h) Wrestling/WWF
(i) Boxing
(j) Pro Golf
(k) Nascar
(l) Open Wheel Racing
(m) Lacrosse
 Cricket

For instance mine are: c,a,b,h,i,k,l


----------



## jlvideo (Apr 7, 2002)

Well here's my list:

c-baseball
d-hockey
b-basketball
a-football
h-wrestling(not just wwf either)
k-nascar(sometimes)


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2002)

1. MLB
2. NCAA FB
3. NBA
4. NCAA BB
5. Nothing else


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2002)

1.0) Backhaul feeds of anything - especially with the mics opened during the commercial breaks. This includes curling which I don't understand the scoring yet. 
1.1) MLB 
1.2) CFB - NFL 
1.3) NBA 
1.4) NHL - Kings 
1.5) Golf
1.6) Bowling
1.7) Tennis 
1.8) College Baseball 
1.9) MCBB - Men's College Basketball 
1.10) Pool

I guess that's it about it. I have the Angels, Clippers and Kings games on 3 TV's right now. Fear Factor on one and Letterman on another, but if baseball is on then that covers all 9 TV's in a heartbeat especially if there are backhauls from c/ku in the mix.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

k Nascar
a Football 
d Hockey 
c Baseball -Only during playoffs 
g Tennis- like to playfor fun w/o really keeping score, but dont like to watch


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

NFL Football
NHL Hockey
College Football (especially HD SEC games)
PGA Golf
Fear Factor (what, that's not a sport!?!)


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

1) MLB
2) NFL
3) PGA Golf
4) NHL
6) College Football
7) College Basketball
8) NBA
9) NASCAR
10) Bowling (for soup)


----------



## pmichael (Mar 25, 2002)

Here's my list:

1) NHL
2) NFL
3) College Basketball
4) Tennis 
5) MLB
6) NBA (only the playoffs)
7) College Football (bowl games)


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2002)

1) NFL Football via NFL Sunday Ticket
2) College Football if it's a game featuring highly ranked teams

Norhing Else


----------



## John (Mar 27, 2002)

a,c,d


----------



## 2devnull (Sep 28, 2005)

n, a, i, e


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

1 baseball, If there is a game on TV. I'm going to watch it although for some unknown reason I prefer the CUBS. I guess I like being tourterd. I even have the MLB audio pack for my computer. I am a huge baseball fan
2 N F L/MNF
3 NASCAR
4 NHL
5. NCAA FOOTBALL
6 NBA
6 NCAA BASKETBALL


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

(e) REAL Football (Soccer)
(d) Hockey
(a) American Football
(b) Basketball
(p) Poker


----------



## Art (Sep 10, 2003)

i. SOCCER
2. hockey
3. tennis


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

1) NASCAR
2) NFL Football
3) NHL Hockey
4) MLB Baseball
5) NCAA Hockey
6) NCAA Football
7) NCAA Basketball


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

1) College Basketball
2) College Football
3) Poker
4) NFL
5) Blackjack
6) NASCAR
7) F1
.
.
.
49.437) Synchronized Swimming
49,438) **** fighting
49,439) NBA
49,440) MLB


----------



## cumberlandredskin (Feb 5, 2004)

1. College Basketball
2. MLB
3. College Football
4. NFL
5. NBA


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Another _dead_ thread! 

A three year old archived thread has been resurrected by the 
clueless among us. It should have been closed long ago.

:bang


----------



## 2devnull (Sep 28, 2005)

so what? the subject still lives on forever if you can get a clue.


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

1. Notre Dame football and basketball
2. MLB EI (any team but the Yankees)
3. NBA LP
4. Air Force, Penn State, West Virginia, Rice ( I don't even know why!) and Navy football
5. Nothing else (No time left to watch any more sports)


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

college football
college basketball 
pro football
female mud wrestling
Nick, bending over, trying to tie his shoes in the morning (It's a betting sport)


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

1. Pro Hockey
2. College Hockey
3. NASCAR
4. PGA Golf
5. Pro Baseball
6. Soccer


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

1. Major League Baseball
2. NFL Football
3. NBA Basketball
4. Golf - PGA Tour, Women's Tour, Rider Cup, President's Cup, Sollheim Cup
5. NHL Ice Hockey
6. NCAA Basketball
7. NCAA Softball
8. NCAA Baseball
9. Tennis - Grand Slam Events
10. World Cup Soccer
11. Olympics
12. NCAA Football


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

Soccer
NFL
F1


----------



## jack233 (Sep 28, 2005)

Mlb
Nhl
Nba
Nfl
Afl


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

1. NFL Football
2. NBA Basketball
3. NCAA Basketball
4. Racing - Mostly NASCAR, but also will watch some open wheel & F1 & sports car
5. Baseball
6. Occasional NCAA football game
7. Tennis
8. Australian Rules Football!
9. Oh and just about anything going on in the Olympics when they're happening


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

NHL hockey
NCAA hockey
NFL
NCAA basketball
NCAA football


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

1. NCAA Football
2. NFL
3. MLB
4. NHL
5. NCAA BBall (mainly the tourny)
6. Golf

Occasionally Nascar (for HD/5.1)
Special interest sports (Ironman, Olympics, Tour De France, etc)

Refuse to watch NBA (aka Cell block D pick-up games)


----------



## frankctx (Nov 21, 2003)

E,e,e,a,b,h Mls.usa,epl,nfl,nba,wwf


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

Soccer
Soccer
and more Soccer !
especially the EPL and FA Cup.
and this year the world cup !

also watch Tennis
rugby
cricket
F1


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

1. College football (Longhorns)
2. Nascar

I mean, what else could anyone possibly want to watch? :lol:


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

#1 - NFL (Chiefs & Rams)
#2 - College Football (especially Big 12 teams)
#3 - College Basketball (again Big 12 mostly)
#4 - St. Louis Cardinals Baseball
#5 - Horse Racing (TVG Network; Triple Crown Races)


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

Baseball: STL Cardinals
Football: STL Rams
Hockey: STL Blues
WWE
College Football & Basketball: Mizzou and Utah


----------



## Cryptkeeper (Feb 11, 2006)

1. NCAA Football-Oklahoma, Tulsa
2. Nascar-along with IRL,F1,World of Outlaws thrown in
3.NFL-Bucs and Steelers
4. MLB-Yankees and Cardinals
5. NCAA Basketball-mainly march madness-OU,Georgetown,UMASS
6. NCAA baseball-again Oklahoma(see a pattern forming here?)
7. Horse Racing-everything, triple crown,Breeders Cup
8. NHL-Rangers,Stars
9. Wrestling-NCAA and WWE
10. High School Football-though this should be #4


----------

